

John McAfee's biopic could be titled "Running in the Background" - selamattidur
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/05/12/john-mcafee-portland-belize-mysterious-murder/2135255/

======
tmzt
Or "Stealing Cycles from Productivity Software"

